# transformer emblem



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have actually found another site that I plan on ordering some decepticon graphics from. They have a greater selection in styles and sizes.

Transformer Decals, Transformer Stickers, Deception Decal, Autobot Sticker, Deception Sticker


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Might want to look up GM part number: 19213573

Its the transformer center caps for the camaro rims, certainly looks like they will fit the cruze. 
Amazon.com: 2010-2013 Chevrolet Camaro Transformer Autobot Wheel Center Cap (Set of Four) 19213573: Automotive


----------

